# Turkey Choke for Remington Spr453



## bear5 (May 17, 2009)

*Folks, I picked-up a SPR453 last year (killer price) and used it for Turkey season this year with the factory extra-full choke. It patterns OK out to 20 yards but opens way too far past that distance. I did some research and Tru-choke makes a bunch of options (see the list below) from .640 to .670 constriction. I don't know what the constriction is on the extra-full that came with the gun. Anybody know the measurement of the extra-full constriction? Any recommendations on what constriction to buy if for a good pattern up to 35-40yds? I know it depends on a lot of factors (gun, choke, shotshell, etc). Just trying to get some ideas before dropping $35 on the new choke.*

*Thx,*
*Bear*
*TRU-CHOKE 12 GA - Extended Turkey Choke Tubes*

PRICE: $33.75
*12 GA ONLY - EXTENDED TURKEY**ITEM**CONST*#07062.640 #07061.650 #07058.660 #07059.665 #07060.670


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

I use a pure gold brand choke with a 670 constriction and it patterns very well out to 45 yards and I have taken down a bird at almost 60 yards with number 5 shot /3.5in winchester supreme 2 1/4 oz but it is a bit more pricey then 35.00

in my old mossburg i had i used a tru glo and it did very well out to 35 yards with 5 and 6 shot (3.5in )

i like the 670 but that is my personal opinion.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

mikieday said:


> I use a pure gold brand choke with a 670 constriction and it patterns very well out to 45 yards


Pure Gold chokes are awesome one of the best chokes available.. More factors other than constriction determine whether a certain choke, load, gun combo works. With your Tru choke system you are going to have somewhat limited options as to what you can purchase.. I know Bill at Pure Gold will run specialty chokes and may offer the tru choke.. Pure gold delivers a nice even pattern with a nice center core in most guns. 

Albeit I am not a fan of them, another option may be to use Federal flight control wadded shells with your factory xtra full. With typical turkey chokes the Flite control is not the best performer, but with your unported flush choke it may improve patterns. I would highly recommend you purchase 6 shot.


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

I read and heard that no. 6 shot only has enough killing power through feather and bone out to 30 yards. 
My Federal Premium Flite Control No. 5 put my turkey down at 36 yards, no flops. 12 gauge 870 with Rem Super Full Turkey choke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Henrik for President said:


> I read and heard that no. 6 shot only has enough killing power through feather and bone out to 30 yards.
> My Federal Premium Flite Control No. 5 put my turkey down at 36 yards, no flops. 12 gauge 870 with Rem Super Full Turkey choke.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You heard false, I have witnessed birds at 50 being killed with lead 6s.. Establishing 40 as your max range with lead 6s with a ten yard buffer is the way to go..


----------

